
The Good, Bad and Ugly: Apache Spark for Data Science Work - scotthajek
https://thenewstack.io/the-good-bad-and-ugly-apache-spark-for-data-science-work/
======
scotthajek
The Pivotal Data Science team has been working with Spark in a variety of
environments for a variety of use cases for close to two years. Here's what we
like and what's been difficult. This post gives a broad overview, and in
subsequent posts we will dive deeper into the pros, cons, and how to make the
most of Spark. We hope you enjoy!

